# Proper installation for sound absorption question...



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi I have a Auralex Sonosuede kit (8 acoustic panels, and 4 Bass trap panels ) setup in my dedicated home theater room, which is roughly 18 x 14 ft. My question is, since I set up the panels myself should some of my high frequency panels on the wall be offset from the wall with spacers? And secondly, should the bass trap panels in the corner be fastened in there tight? As it stands the bass panels are just sort of sitting there.

Anyone with experience with these panels or sound absorption in general, I would love to hear your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Bass trap panels just sitting there is fine.

Spacing all you other panels 2" off the wall would be a good idea. The absorption of the auralex panels already falls off at hte low end. Spacing them out will help them absorb lower frequencies.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Marshall, that is good to know. The one follow question to this I have for anyone (as I purchased the panels second hand, without the spacers) what could I use in place of the spacers. Perhaps something at Home Depot? Or anything "not" to use as spacers. 

Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't use anything that will rattle around back there, but other than that, anything will work. Those panels are pretty light, aren't they? You could use a couple small pieces of wood, pvc pipe...pretty much anything.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah there is no weight to them at all. So I will take a look in my garage for a few pieces of wood to use as spacers. I may stagger them as they are in pairs on the wall. One flush to the wall and one spaced out. The look should be ok as well. Shouldn't get me into to much trouble with my wife.


----------

